# Pregnancy - Heat pads



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Can I ask your advice?  I've got back ache again like I did earlier on in the 2ww which is like that before AF.  I know it's not necessarily that AF is on it's way - and I'm mind bending it away !!!

My question is, I have a lavender pad that I warm in the microwave and  often use during AF, do you think this would do any harm if I used it now?

Thanks,
Janie xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Janie

My understanding is that lavender is best avoided in 2ww or early pregnancy as it is a muscle relaxant.

If I am wrong please correct me!

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Love

jeanette xxx


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Jeanette! Just as well I asked!!!!

love Janie xx


----------

